# Farben ersetzen



## djrob2k1 (22. August 2001)

Hallo leute langsam arbeite ich mich ein, aber ich hab dennoch ein paar fragen, AAlso ich habe eine Zeichnung die is hauptsächlich wiß also hintergrund und mit schwarz gezeichnet, so jetzt habe ich die farben umgekehrt damit das schwarz weiß wird und umgekehrt nun weiß ich aber nicht wie ich alles was schwarz ist automatisch mit einer anderen Farbe ersetzen kann, unter einstellungen farbe ersetzen das klappt nicht, ich weiß ja auch nicht ob das überhaupt was dafür ist!
Würde mich sehr freuen über eure hilfer,
also nochmal ich will alles von einer bestimmten Farbe in eine andere Farbe umwandeln!
Thanx im Vorraus
Greetz djrob2k1


----------



## Flame (22. August 2001)

*da*

darfst du meines wissen nicht die farben umkehren.

öffne die datei und ersetze die alte farbe mit einer neuen.
stell die tolleranz ein.

dann nimmst du die pipette rechts und markierst die zu ersetzende farbe.
nun kannste mit den reglern spielen und siehst auch die farbveränderungen.

mehr ist es nicht.


----------



## djrob2k1 (22. August 2001)

lol ich glaub das war schon zu schnell uiuiui, vieleicht ist es auch 
falsche uhrzeit...hmpf thanx


----------



## Lord Rabe (22. August 2001)

relativ einfach, du brauchst die farben nicht mal umzukehren:
Nimm dein Bild, gehe auf Auswahl/farbbereich auswählen, wenns nur ne s/w Zeichnung is die eingescannt is  kannst du einfach unter auswahl auf "höhen" klicken, dann wird automatisch der gesamte weisse hintergrund ausgewählt. Jetzt kannst du diese Selektion mit alt-backspace mit der farbe deiner wahl füllen. Falls zuviele Grauwerte im Bild sind kannst du entweder mit der pipette (und dem auswahlregler) die dunklen bereiche wählen, oder einfach vorher unter kontrast/helligkeit dem ganzen ein wenig mehr unterschied geben, so das die autoselect funktion besser funktioniert

have phun and keep on gfx'ing
greetz
Lord Rabe *gähn*....03.48 a.m....


----------



## djrob2k1 (22. August 2001)

Also ich glaub ich bin ein bißl doof, ich sollte es wohl lieber sein lassen also bei diesem bild (ich hinterleg die URL) soll das was schwarz ist weiß werden und das was weiß ist alles! mit der Farbe
#8F0000 überdeckt sein...aber irgendwie bekomm ichs net hin, vieleicht kann mir
ja jemand helfen, thanx
http://djrob2k1.yws.at/Ducherow/KircheZeichnung.JPG


----------



## DnBNinja (23. August 2001)

*Tach*

Also du hast die Möglichkeit über 
Bild > Einstellen > Farbton/Sättigung 
bestimmte Farbwerte zu ändern dort kannst du alles eintellen von Kontrast bis Helligkeit oder sogar Duplex (2 Farben). Spiel mal mit den Werten ein bisserl rum dann wirst du sehen was ich meine.


----------



## Feuerkopf (23. August 2001)

Null Problemo! Ich bab's gerade mal ausprobiert.

du erstellst unter deinem bild eine neue ebene (dafür mußt du vorher die hintergrundebene in "ebene 0" umbenennen)diese neue ebene füllst du mit deiner wunschfarbe. dann wechselst du wieder in die ebene mit der kirche. helligkeit und kontrast um jeweils 20 erhöhen, bild umkehren. dann mit "farbbereich auswählen" einfach in den schwarzen bereich klicken und dann den ausgewählten bereich löschen. sieht dann so aus:

http://www.feuerkopf.de/test/KircheZeichnung2.gif

ist es das, was du dir vorgestellt hast?:smoke:


----------



## djrob2k1 (23. August 2001)

Boah cool danke genauso hab ichs mir vorgestellt,
und ich kriegs auch alleine hin, danke ihr seid die besten!


----------

